# CFASC (ANAV)



## Torlyn (9 Mar 2005)

Well...  Finally got the official ticket and everything for my flight to Trenton.  Talk about being scared poopless.     For those who have inquired about this course, I guess this is proof that it's happening frequently.    Appears that the vast majority of other candiates on this selection are ROTP as well.  Something tells me I'll be spending the next few days re-learning high school math.  I'll post more about it when I return, should I be allowed.  

T


----------



## ROTP Applicant (11 Mar 2005)

I just passed Aircrew Selection this week (finished all the medical testing on Thursday). It was one of the most stressful weeks of my life and I wish you luck in all of the testing.


----------



## Torlyn (11 Mar 2005)

ROTP Applicant said:
			
		

> I just passed Aircrew Selection this week (finished all the medical testing on Thursday). It was one of the most stressful weeks of my life and I wish you luck in all of the testing.



`cause THAT'S what I needed to hear...    I've been trying to re-learn high school math, and it's not going so well.  Do I need a lot of trig?  I've got most of the other stuff down pat, but for some reason my brain isn't trig-friendly.  What are the three days of testing like?  (General overview would be nice...)  THanks in advance.

T


----------



## ROTP Applicant (11 Mar 2005)

Honestly speaking I only remember one or two trig questions on the Nav portion of ACS. As for the general overview of the course. You do 3 hours of ANAV testing on Monday morning. Then you "fly" 4 one hour sessions in the sim from monday afternoon to wednesday morning. After your last session they give you a little piece of paper which tells you whtether or not you passed either or both of the tests (pilot/nav). The whole 3 days are kind of frustrating because you have no idea how your are doing until you are given that piece of paper. While you're in Trenton, you have tonnes of free time so make sure you have something to fill up that free time. It is very hard to prepare for the ANAV portion of ACS but reviewing high school math is a good start. Hope this helped.


----------



## Pieman (11 Mar 2005)

Good luck on your testing Torlyn. 

You are gone for one week? ..now I have to find a replacement for bear bait --  I mean -- hiking partner for my rucksack march this weekend. 

Now that I think of it, any textbook called 'College algebra and trigonometry' is probably exactly what you need. They are generally a review of high school level math for people just starting college and would be around the right level of math you are looking for.  I *believe* I have one in my library you can borrow.

Pieman


----------



## Torlyn (11 Mar 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Good luck on your testing Torlyn.
> 
> You are gone for one week? ..now I have to find a replacement for bear bait --   I mean -- hiking partner for my rucksack march this weekend.
> 
> ...



That would be fan-ferkin' tastic...  I'm flying out tomorrow morning and testing isn't until Monday, so I'll have some mega study time.  Hopefully I'll be able to take a bit of a tour of the base, and maybe grab some photos (gotta ask when I get there, I guess)  You still okay with the Maz coverage?  The timer's on, but no guarantees.  Oh, and my uncle emailed me a bunch of stuff for the NOAB board...  Dear god, the radians.  Why radians!!!

T


----------



## Pieman (11 Mar 2005)

> Dear god, the radians.   Why radians!!!



Really, it is a lot more accurate and faster to calculate things with radians. Don't have to worry about minutes, and seconds of a degree, which can get cumbersome converting if you have to use a calculator. You just have one number. If you need to convert to degrees, just remember:

DEG/360 = RAD/(2*PI) 

(You probably knew that though)
Insert DEG, or Radian number and solve for the unknown. If I am trying to visualize a calculation, I often will convert to degrees and figure out what is going on, then convert back to radians later.

I am sure there are lots of advantages using it releted to operating a ship, but I have no idea what those would be of course.


----------



## Torlyn (11 Mar 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> DEG/360 = RAD/(2*PI)
> 
> (You probably knew that though)



Yuppers...  MARS pretend pi is 3 for the sake of mental math..

Let's say two ships are on reciprocal courses:  if at 1 mile (2000 yds) their bridge bears 6 degrees off bow, they will be 200 yds off my beam when we pass, or 1 tenth the distance.  ie 6 dgrees a 2 miles then 400 yds.  Speed is not relevant tot he distance, it just tells you when yuou will pass (closing at 20 knots, (eacvh ship @ 10) so in three minues from when the distance away is 1 mile)

I don't want to keep boring you with the mental math for MARS, so I'll leave it at that.  I guess I just need to do more of the practice stuff for ANAV, as it seems to be the timing issue that's the biggest thing to overcome.  I seem to do fairly well in those, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I will take that book though...

T


----------



## Krypto (3 Feb 2007)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I'll be going on aircrew selection in the next two weeks, and I'm curious about the medical testing in Toronto.

I'd just like to know exactly what they do in terms of tests and such and what they're checking for? I just tend to get pretty nervous about invasive medical procedures, so I try to know what to expect as much as possible.


----------



## Astrodog (3 Feb 2007)

Nothing invasive at all, it's easy peasy stuff (cept, like me, your heart rate and BP might be a little high due to stress!)... The only real catch is all the waiting you'll be doing... bring a book, puzzles or something because you get sick of that waiting room literature really fast!


----------



## Inch (4 Feb 2007)

Krypto said:
			
		

> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I'll be going on aircrew selection in the next two weeks, and I'm curious about the medical testing in Toronto.
> 
> I'd just like to know exactly what they do in terms of tests and such and what they're checking for? I just tend to get pretty nervous about invasive medical procedures, so I try to know what to expect as much as possible.



It's medical testing, you won't get a finger in the you-know-where, there's nothing you can prepare for, either you're fit aircrew or you're not. Why get stressed about things you can't control?


----------



## Krypto (4 Feb 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> It's medical testing, you won't get a finger in the you-know-where, there's nothing you can prepare for, either you're fit aircrew or you're not. Why get stressed about things you can't control?



It's not about preparation, just curiosity. Specifically needles, though.Otherwise is it just a repeat of the medical at the recruiting center?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2007)

Krypto said:
			
		

> It's not about preparation, just curiosity. Specifically needles, though.Otherwise is it just a repeat of the medical at the recruiting center?



are needles going to deter you from beoming a navigator ?

If not then stop worrying


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Feb 2007)

Much more in depth.  They check your lungs (they do 2 different tests), heart (echo, EKG), urine , eyes, ears, they mesure you from everywhere (maybe not EVERYwhere), cognitive test (on a computer, I don't think it counts towards your aircrew medical), and a medical interview with a Flight Surgeon preceded by a small physical examination.

Max


----------



## Astrodog (5 Feb 2007)

We didn't get our urine done back in oct. minor issue, I know.


----------

